# Cougar



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This isn't a horse, and mostly being posted for FehrGroundRanch, so she can see pics of the kitty that used to be hers. 
Used to see, FGR, he's mine now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A Cats Point Of View:










I just thought this one turned out cool.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I love the 5th picture, he looks like a bobcat 
...with a tail


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL, I love the one up the the tree! 
What wonderful picture captures!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He looks a lot like my house cat Chessie. She never goes outside though, no claws


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Cute Kitty! I love watching them "stalk " the outside world!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

MY KITTIE!! 

i wish I owned my own land so I could have my kitten back! Actually he is still mine, he is just in safe keeping there. I still come visit him when I can.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo cute can I have him? LOL jk!! :lol: What a cutie, though. So photogenic- great shots.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> MY KITTIE!!
> 
> i wish I owned my own land so I could have my kitten back! Actually he is still mine, he is just in safe keeping there. I still come visit him when I can.



... you.... and a cat...?? really :?: 

Cute kitty!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cool pics and that is one cute kitty!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome.....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> LOL, I love the one up the the tree!
> What wonderful picture captures!


Thank you!

The one of him up the tree comes right after the one of him running. That's where he ended up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> FehrGroundRanch said:
> 
> 
> > MY KITTIE!!
> ...


Sort of... until she ditched him and left him with me. 
I've been cat sitting for... two years now?
But him and Shade (My German Shepard) just love each other.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI LOL, yes I don't really like cats but Cougaratchi won my heart from the moment he attacked me..lol. 

He even lived IN THE HOUSE with me..lol. 

He is huge, much bigger then my Jack Russell Terrier and I think that is why I like him.


----------

